# Taught puppy to shake in 24 hours!



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Video didnt post first time... Darn it won't let me upload video from my phone! Any suggestions for uploading video?


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Here it is!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, way to go!

She's adorable.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

awesome video, I love the way puppies sit! 

What's the next trick you got lined up for him to learn?


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Awe, good dog! I love the name Lucy 
she is adorable!


----------

